# Bathing



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

How is everyone bathing their Havanese? We started out in a Rubbermaid bucket in the utility shower, then moved to the laundry room sink and then to a bathtub with a few inches of water in it. This progression had nothing to do with Nico's size and everything to do with his propensity to escape his bath. Today my daughter put on her swimsuit and got into the tub with him to give him his bath. She filled the tub up so it was too deep for him to escape and held him on her lap while she bathed him. Surprisingly, we did not have the whining that we had during previous baths. I won't say that he enjoyed his bath, but he didn't seem to mind it nearly as much as he's minded it in the past. The couple times that Nico escaped from my daughter's lap, he had to swim, and we discovered that he's a pretty decent swimmer. I think we're going to continue with this method and see if it gets even easier.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I bathe mine in the kitchen sink. Its much easier on my back plus they dont really try to escape. I will getting a new puppy next week so i will know then if that system works the same.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just gave Daisy a bath yesterday (In the kitchen sink) and I happen to take a few pics. I will try and download them and post them later~


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
Isn't Daisy your tiny one? I can't imagine bathing my two in the sink. Then again, I have a fairly small kitchen sink! McKenna would fit fine but she'd definitely soak me, the floor and the counter trying to escape. Sedona wouldn't fit at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kitchen sink. They are pretty good until they know they are done and can shake.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kitchen Sink. Even though Lincoln is a hefty 18 pounds, he puts his forelegs up on the divider between the two sink basins during the entire bath. 

When I used to use the tub, I spent the whole time chasing Lincoln as he paced back and forth, back and forth.....

I love the "basting" method of filling the sink a few inches deep with water and shampoo, and then scooping the soapy lather repeatedly over the dog. 

Jane


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Definately the Bath Tub! 

Hands down better.

She seems to enjoy it alot more, too...no fighting, no whining, no shaking. I sit on the edge and put my feet in with her and use a cup to rinse her, I fill it about 3-4 inches deep. A few times, on of my twins will get in there with her in their swimsuits. But that makes it a bit harder, because Gucci just wanted to play with them. lol

Yesterday, she sat on the top step of the pool for awhile with me 

But the kitchen sink days...are filled with bad messy memories! lol, Usually, I would end up soaking wet.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kitchen sink too! I make sure to have a towel on the floor to soak up the splashes. I have a large kitchen sink so it helps. No divider but I use the little sprayer and that really helps. My back would ache  from two dogs in the bath tub!

Amanda


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Wife and I first bathed Radar in the kitchen sink but now it's the bath tub. He doesn't mind it the least bit and will sometimes drink the bath water..... He doesn't really like the taste of shampoo afterwards. I found that he seemed to enjoy being in the bath and liked the warm water. He hasn't went pee yet which is a good thing. He looks like a little soaked mess when he's all soaped up.....very cute....ound: We're looking forward to his next bath..it shoud be a blast.....enjoyable to say the least.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine stand quietly in the kitchen sink, the sprayer helps wash their faces and everything. We have very little water that escapes the sink as well. If you start at a young age by they time they are big they learn to stand still. (when they are jumping and fussing, don't baby them, just be stearn so they realize you mean it and you are not playing ) all in all it take me about 10 -20 minutes to bathe them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I had my big dogs, it was the two of them, and me in the bathtub. It's the only way I could wash them. I would wear shorts and a tshirt and just join them in the tub. That's another good reason for a Hav...no bending baths!


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

Kitchen sink with sprayer. I was told by Pablo's obedience school teacher that dogs behave much better if they're on a table or other high place than on the ground, which is their territory.
But I put him in the tub with a couple of inches of water when I want to clean just his feet and belly --the tub is handier for spot cleaning.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Booster bath that's been raised even more to accommodate Pepper's small size. It's in the garage, with the rest of our grooming station. 

I love that booster bath! It's been a real back-saver over the years.

Wanda


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino goes to the groomer for everything.....seems I always ended up more wet than the dogs no matter where I did it! I have considered getting in the tub with him but haven't been brave enough yet to tackle it! I may try that "basting" method in the sink to see how that goes!:bathbaby: :help:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I find the :bathbaby: very convenient. Benji is fine with baths. He only tries to escape when the water temperature is not to his liking. He really really likes warm baths. As I bundle him up in the towel, I have to blow warm air on keep him warm. As long as he is warm, he puts up with the bath routine. He starts to feel really sleepy at the end . I take him to the groomer every 3 weeks.

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Orah (Sep 6, 2021)

Esteban loves the water! He got very muddy and dirty playing with his Border Collie girlfriends at the creek in the mountains. He's waiting for me to give him his rubber ducky and fill the tub. He cleans up well and is learning his grooming table manners.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Please let's not revive 14 year old threads since the last reply. Please start a new thread. Management is working on a system of automatically locking a thread when it gets over a certain age with no new replies.


----------

